# Auditing Implants



## LRH (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone know a good resource or website for auditing implant charges.  I'm interested in researching both the procedures (ICD-9 and/or CPT) that appropriately have implant charges associated with them, and also researching what reasonable costs/charges for implants are.

Thanks!!


----------

